# Women Drivers Of Outbacks



## Guest (Aug 7, 2005)

YOO HOO I was wondering since reading the posts. Do we have any women driving OB's????
Just curious.
Judy & Bob & 2blackdogs


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

My DW never posts here or reads here for that matter







so I'll speak up for her.

She does half the driving, we just got back from a 4300 mile trip and she drove probably 2000 of them. We switch off about every two hours. At first she was reluctant but now she has no problem with it.

Mike


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

My wife also does not visit/post here very often. She does drive pull the trailer when we are traveling long distances. She can handle it very well except for the backing up. I have to handle that.









I think that all spouses should be able to drive the rig, what if something was to happen to me (broken leg, cold, flu....), she would be able to get us home.

Gary


----------



## doko (May 2, 2005)

wife drives outback, swore she never would be able to, but now takes half the driving without a problem.


----------



## CTRNAVRET (Jun 7, 2005)

My wife has been pulling trailers for several years including the Outback. We share the driving...the only way to do it. I've had her do the whole hookup a few times just so she knows how to do it in case I become incapacitated. Carl


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

My DW does not drive with the Outback.
But if something was to happen,She would not hesitate to do so.( She would be the one going real slow)
One of these day I'll have to take her and do so
Don


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Yes, I drive on long trips, but switch off at the gas stations and anywhere requiring backing.







I drive at a speed I am comfortable with, considering the road and weather conditions. I am much more comfortable now, after two trips over 3500 miles in the last year. I had experience towing a horse trailer before the Outback, which helped out, I'm sure. I still drive with the Outback like I was towing a trailer full of horses! Slow, steady starts, nice, easy turns and slow, steady stops. Seems to work out well.


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

DW also drives on the open streches. She could drive in more confined areas, but prefers not to. She won't back it in any where. I think she could, but hasn't done it enough to be comfortable. She can break down the TT and get it ready for hookup to tv, but I don't think she would be comfortable actually hooking TT & TV.

Dreamtimers


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

We just got back from our first long trip Minn, Wi, and Michigan UP. DH let me drive the new TV and Outback WOW.







I did this in a very low traffic area, two laner with some slight curves. When I saw construction signs and orange barrels I said it was time to trade off







I drove for about 20 minutes. I prefer to be the navigator








I agree that it is a good idea to know how in case DH was sick or tired. But I would only drive in low traffic areas. DH really likes his new TV and Outback and I don't want to hurt either















Jan


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

My DW does some of the driving and backing up to hitch up... Has never tried backing up the Outback.

DW wife would not have a problem backing into a site...however, if I do it and anything goes wrong...well you know who will be in the doghouse.









Thor


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

My bride wants no part of towing the Outback or even backing it up. However progress is being made. This weekend she followed me towing our boat and had no problems unfortunatly she can't backup to save her life, glad the dent is in her suv not my truck







.Well its 140 miles home tommorow maybe she should tow the trailer.

John


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

YES! I can hook it up, tow it, back it up and level it, un-hook and park the TV off to the sideâ€¦ Wellâ€¦ I did it once shy We went camping the end of July and we left on a Wednesday but DH couldnâ€™t come up until Thursday (last minute change of work) So I said I can do it! (I didnâ€™t want to waste a day at the campground) DH saidâ€¦OKâ€¦But, I had to drive out back and get the camper, hook up ect. and drive it around to the front of the house and back it in, in front of the garage for packing first.
(having never, ever been the pilot before) He said it looked like Iâ€™ve been doing it for years! When we(me and the kids) arrived at the campground the other families we were camping with were â€œwaitingâ€ to see me back up and level ectâ€¦ Well I did it and they also said â€œBoy, you really looked like you knew what you were doingâ€ LOL








See the Picture Below in Sigâ€¦.I did that!
A Big Pat on the Back for ME!

Camp-on sunny 
MaeJae


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> YES! I can hook it up, tow it, back it up and level it, un-hook and park the TV off to the sideâ€¦ Wellâ€¦ I did it once shy We went camping the end of July and we left on a Wednesday but DH couldnâ€™t come up until Thursday (last minute change of work) So I said I can do it! (I didnâ€™t want to waste a day at the campground) DH saidâ€¦OKâ€¦But, I had to drive out back and get the camper, hook up ect. and drive it around to the front of the house and back it in, in front of the garage for packing first.
> (having never, ever been the pilot before) He said it looked like Iâ€™ve been doing it for years! When we(me and the kids) arrived at the campground the other families we were camping with were â€œwaitingâ€ to see me back up and level ectâ€¦ Well I did it and they also said â€œBoy, you really looked like you knew what you were doingâ€ LOL
> 
> 
> ...


 Isn't it amazing what women can do when they have to. Go going there girl!! Now no Pun intended for our DH.
Judy & Bob w/2blackdogs


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Way to go MJ!









I really agree that the ladies can do it just fine if they choose to put in the same learning time that us guys do. However, I think alot of the ladies out there prefer to let the guys do it. Why bother? My DW does want to learn but doesn't do it now.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I agree with Jim. My wife has not expressed an interest and probably will not mostly because I am a lousy front seat passenger. ( Just ask the drivers on our Fire Dept when I was a LT.







) My favorite seat is backwards in the jump seat.

Any woman can handle driving any vehicle as well as anyone else with correct training and practice. The ladies that do it all I can say is You Go girl ( just don t ask me to sit in the front passenger side.







)

John


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I tend to say a little too much once in a while as passenger.







She really is a good driver though.

Mike


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

MJ I'm impressed. Maybe I need more practice







DH keeps going away on golf outings leaving me home...I want to go camping








I don't think I could lift the hitch or set up the wt distrbution bars,I'm a light weight








Congrats on getting your Outback wings.
Jan


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> MJ I'm impressed. Maybe I need more practice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jan... do you have the electric tongue jack? If you do it is really easy!!!
You just hook up, make sure your hitch is locked on the ball and lift.
You end up lifting the back end of the vehicle a little and that makes doing
the "snap-up" bars...well...a snap!

Now that I've done it... I want to do it again!!!








My sister and I are going to go on 
an all girl camp out! Me and my 2 girls, her and her 2girls.
We will probably go mid-week. I just can't stand to look at the camper
in the back just sitting there...Gotta camp!
I only have a few week left before school starts and it back to the ol'grind.

Camp-on sunny 
MaeJae


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

action MJ--- We don't have an electric tongue jack--yet








DH always takes the hitch off the TV after we get set up. Do you do that too?
Did your DH show you how to back up and put the TV and TT together or did you do it all on your own?
You back up too--awesome I am nervous going forward. Did you drive a school bus or other large truck before?
Did you practice with him first?
Wow







you back that 27 up too amazing








Do you have someone with you to double check that all is ready for take off?








I think I'm a chicken...







I would love to go camping with the girls too







Maybe he could take the TT out to a local park and I would drive up in my van








My other thought is to get out our tent and the air mattresses







shy 
I am in awe of the women that can do this







I would need alot of hand holding .
Jan


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Jan...I have never backed up anything bigger than the F250 CrewPSD(like yours) we used to have! 
Like I said I pulled it around the front of the house and backed it up ito the extra parking area and then pulled forward and then backed up in front of the garage for packing.
This was my first time! I guess I couldn't stand the fact that we were going
to loose a day of camping that was all ready paid for.
I was always the "spotter" with our pop-up.
I did it all including putting the hitch on and taking the hitch off the vehicle!(HEAVY)
This time he was the "spotter" when I hooked up at home to leave
and when I got to the camp ground my girl friend and her husband
were spotting to make sure I didn't hit that tree.
I was exhausted with nervousness after I got us all set up...Time to have a cold one







Just like the guys do!









If you are that nervous just go to a parking lot to practice


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Ivy & Don (Feb 24, 2005)

Glad to hear there are other women drivers out there!! action I have to confess that I'm a bit of a control freak and do 95% of the driving, hitching, backing up and set-up for our trailer. My husband has no problem with it and is quite proud of me







, even when his baseball friends give him the gears.







He makes me drinks while I'm finishing the final touches. He puts up our patio lanterns though...height advantage there. We love our Outback.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> Jan...I have never backed up anything bigger than the F250 CrewPSD(like yours) we used to have!
> Like I said I pulled it around the front of the house and backed it up ito the extra parking area and then pulled forward and then backed up in front of the garage for packing.
> This was my first time! I guess I couldn't stand the fact that we were going
> to loose a day of camping that was all ready paid for.
> ...


 Hi MaeJae,
Thanks for your instruction and encouragement.







I would sure feel like I had the







in me to do what you have done.
Our TV 250 crew is brand spanking new. I only have driven it with the Outback!We had a long bed Ford pickup with the jump seats and I drove that on occasion. I guess all I need is practice in the parking lot and a Very Large Margareta when I reach my destination.






















Jan


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Ivy & Don said:


> Glad to hear there are other women drivers out there!! action I have to confess that I'm a bit of a control freak and do 95% of the driving, hitching, backing up and set-up for our trailer. My husband has no problem with it and is quite proud of me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 action Ivy,
I glad to hear about your expertize







You gals that have this down pat are awesome











































MaeJae lives in Mich so I might see her some day, we both have those lovely 27's
Glad to see you posting Ivy .
Jan


----------



## ford56312 (Jul 20, 2005)

I have a regular cab on my TV and there is 4 of us. My wife said she will drive and the girls can ride with her.I can ride my motorcycle. I have been driving and my girls drive one of their cars and follow us.It's nice to have a car so we don't have to unhook for the short stays. It is also a pain to follow the leader on long trips.I don't mind rain when I'm ridding the bike,so maybe I'll let her take a turn behind the wheel.We will do some local driving first though....


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

My DW drove our rig for the first time this past trip and did great.







She felt comfortable on the long open stretches, but once we got into town during rush hour, we switched back.







Good thing, a couple of nut cases cut us off







and put the Prodigy to the test. Stopped straight, true and fast.


----------



## mdub (Oct 19, 2004)

Well I've been watching this thread to see if there are any women that drive with the 5 ers behind them. I've been waiting for my spousal unit (aka DH) to let me try. He says he wants to wait till he is more confortable himself!









So now his arm is in a cast and he can't drive it and neither can I! Moral of the story - don't wait to try. (in his defence we were not planning any trips anytime soon - one good thing anyway)


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

mdub said:


> Well I've been watching this thread to see if there are any women that drive with the 5 ers behind them.Â I've been waiting for my spousal unit (aka DH) to let me try. He says he wants to wait till he is more confortable himself!Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No better time to learn then now








a 5er has to be easier that an TT

Remember practice makes for an excellent driver/hitcher/tower/backer-upper/leveler...LOL









Ivy...I think I have just a touch of control freak in me too.







just a little...

Camp-on...gals sunny 
MaeJae


----------

